# Corn Leave macro...



## Mulewings~ (Jan 14, 2010)

In keeping with Ron Evers last post of 'what's this'...I thought I'd post something I'd done similar.
Ron, that is such a great idea and I look forward to more!

This is a leaf on a corn stalk with the sunlight coming through it...I was mainly going for 'texture' and light here...






Duh...Corn Leaf


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 14, 2010)

I never would have thought that was a corn leaf; it looks like some man-made product.  Good detail in the leaf.  

I am up to 50 Whatsthis subjects on the other forum; some folk really enjoy playing along.  I remind them every once in a while that the first image in each series could be covered by a dime (<5/8" / 15mm).


----------



## LagunaLab (Jan 14, 2010)

Love the light & texture


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you LagunLab...

and Ron... I love your games even though I am stumped by them.
Of course when I do macro, it is something I find in the woods!

For this kind of work I carry a Pentax Optio W60.  It allows me to get within 1cm of the subject I am trying to shoot.

It is great for crawling around on rocks and shooting moss and lichen...





and then close up and personal...







I love macro!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool lichen shots with a cool little camera.  

I like to shoot outdoors as well but I cannot take the cold now that I am recovering from heart surgery; so do most of my work inside of the living room window.  Here is a shot from last summer taken with my Canon S5 & Raynox DCR-150 close-up lens.  I will be trying to do similar this summer with the G1+ extension tubes & prime lenses.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 14, 2010)

Ron~ you hurry up and get better...I love your shots.
I'm hoping that you have archives to take us through the winter!


----------



## Big (Jan 14, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> I never would have thought that was a corn leaf; it looks like some man-made product.


Corduroy from the 70's? :lmao:


----------

